# Where to get Hymer Gold/Bronze paint



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

There was an old thread on this, but I wanted to see if anybody had any new info.

Old style Hymers circa 1990's had cream paint job with gold/bronze stripes.

I am looking for a spray can of this colour - I already have the cream.

I wondered also whether anybody had ever tried one of these new services where a van comes and does minor body work dings and scratches on cars. They must have paint mixing on board!

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if this site would have anything to suit?

They seem to sell a huge range of spray paints.

>> Click here <<

Dave


----------

